
Show HN: I made a privacy-first email analytics software - tpetry
https://mailspice.com/
======
tpetry
Creator here. As a developer and email marketing expert I have to analyze and
provide detailed success reports for every sent mailing/newsletter to our
customers. I never felt comfortable using one of the big email marketing and
tracking tools because you don't know what they're tracking... And, in fact
their attitude of tracking everything now violates the GDPR. So I built
mailspice analytics. The basic idea is to track no personal information by
default ("privacy by design"). If by contract/law/rules you're allowed to
track more (like ip or email address) you can do it by simply activating an
option that allows collecting this more personal information. So the collected
privacy relevant information can be decided by the account owner and by a
contract between the account owner and the tracking platform.

On the website you can find a demo report that shows how it looks like. My
plan is to further extend the functionality for big data applications and
data-research.

If you have any questions just ask me ;)

~~~
sam-can77
I believe the roar around GDPR in the EU is vastly overrated. It's always a
good idea to track as much data as you can, especially in email marketing. I
see absolutely no interest in a tool that deliberately doesn't track valuable
data points. Data is today's gold. Nobody cares if data has been collected in
a legit way or not. In a few years I expect the whole data privacy talk over
there will be just a blip in the radar...

